# Group Buy on oils



## Damark Marine

I have seen this done on other sites & if anyone here has an interest in a group buy on anything we might offer let me know.

Things that come to mind are 2 stroke oils in whatever flavor you might need. 

Basically I can offer in a group buy, near cost on things we all use in volume.

Lets hear what you folks might be looking for.:idea:

Regards Jeff


----------



## jdman

I'll Take 10 Gallons Of Yama-lube !!!!!

Jeff


----------



## suckerbass

Man if you can get a good deal on some Opti Oil let me know. Last year that stuff was killing me. I have heard about places that get a drum and will refill your old containers for a lower price. Is this something you would do? If so, there are a bunch of us opti max users who would come a runnin.


----------



## Damark Marine

suckerbass said:


> Man if you can get a good deal on some Opti Oil let me know. Last year that stuff was killing me. I have heard about places that get a drum and will refill your old containers for a lower price. Is this something you would do? If so, there are a bunch of us opti max users who would come a runnin.


This is exactly the kind of thing we would do. Lets let this float out here for a bit & see what kind of interest there is & for what.

I am basically going to pass this on thru with little to no markup. 

Feel free to add to this thread & link to any of the other forums here that might warrent consideration. 

Jeff


----------



## FIJI

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148038&highlight=quicksilver


----------



## suckerbass

It may be a good idea to also post this or a link to it in the warm water Detroit River and Lake Erie forum. Thats where your shop is and a lot of guys dont come to this forum as much. If you can refill oil containers I will defiantly be stopping by!


----------



## mmac1318

I'd be interested in a refill set up. Going to be needing another gallon pretty soon.


----------



## salmonslammer

another vote for quicksilver...


----------



## Splitshot

I could use 5 gallons of whatever works.


----------



## bigrackmack

Quicksilver here............Mack


----------



## TONGA

My buddy Bill sells lots of oil this way and yea people love it!
And sucker bass has a good idea about posting it on the fishing board, now if we can just get a moderator to, oh yea thats right,, Im on it.


----------



## Damark Marine

Thanks TONGA, wow you were up late! ... lol 

Jeff


----------



## wannabapro

I would be interested in 5-10 gallons of XD 100 depending on price.


----------



## Priority1

Jeff, What about some Mercruiser High Performance Gear Lube. I wouldn't mind getting a gallon when I get downstate.


----------



## TONGA

Damark wrote


> Thanks TONGA, wow you were up late! ... lol


Yea lately its been motors by day and drywall by night, if I can just keep to the living room I might live through this!


----------



## ALLEYES

I would be interested in 3 gal of Opti oil. Will you PM us when it comes in ?


----------



## Damark Marine

ALLEYES said:


> I would be interested in 3 gal of Opti oil. Will you PM us when it comes in ?


 
Sure no problem, what I am thinking is to let this build for another wk or so & get an idea of what qty we are going to need. If is not to much I can fill it from stock, if more is needed then I will build a order to fit. 

Pass the word guys.

Jeff


----------



## wish full

I personally use TC-3 formula, but my preference is for Mercury 2-cycle oil. I would come down to you to get a cost savings on bulk oil !! thanx


----------



## Damark Marine

Hey sorry its been awhile since updating this post.

I have had a mixed bag of oil request so here is what I can offer. 

I am simply going to have the oil on hand & all you need to do is ask for the M-S price & you shall recieve it.

You can either come into the Gibraltar store or if you need to I will arrange pick up in Wyandotte. I should have all brands & qtys in by 5/15/09. 

Merc premium + 2.5gal $50.00
Merc premium + 1.gal $20.00 
Merc opti oil 2.5gal $50.00
Merc opti oil 1.gal $23.00

xd100 gal $31.00
xd50 gal $22.00
xd30 gal $21.00

yamalube gallons $26.00 

PM or call if you have any questions 

I hope this helps keep the cost down for everyone

Regards Jeff


----------



## FIJI

Gibraltar or Wyandotte ??


----------

